# Lais Ribeiro - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show / Le Grand Palais, Paris, 30.11.2016 (27x)



## Tobi.Borsti (2 Dez. 2016)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Lais Ribeiro*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (4 Dez. 2016)

Lais ist heiß! :drip:


----------



## Blackbird (20 Dez. 2016)

Wow:thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2016)

Ein Traum von einer Frau :drip:


----------



## lovebox (28 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Lais!


----------

